

36 million miles of space dust disappearslike magic. - littlesparkvt
http://spaceindustrynews.com/space-dust-magically-disappears/

======
tlack
I wish articles like these wouldn't use these cartoonish "70s sci fi"
illustrations. It makes it seem like the real science is too abstract or shaky
to demonstrate. I really think that people likely to read Space Industry News
could swallow a few awkward nerdy visualizations. For those audiences, dodge-
and-burned asteroids feel patronizing.

~~~
blu3jack
Welcome to the debased state of science journalism. Anyone with half a brain
should feel completely insulted by this b.s.

